# Inter island flights



## cindi (Jul 19, 2008)

I am looking at Orbitz right now, and the prices have already risen since a couple of days ago.  

The two choices are Island Air and Hawaiian. 

And if I pick the flights like the best, it is a combination of both. 

Is it safe to book with Island Air? I have never heard of it. 

Prices for the combination is $222 each, but with just Hawaiian it is $280 each.  

Also, which airport do I want to go to the Westin in Maui?? I had thought it was one but the directions on the confirmation list a different one. which is best?


----------



## Palguy (Jul 19, 2008)

Island Air is fine. Planes are turbo prop as opposed to a jet. Check with them on extra baggage charges first as I am not sure of their current policy. Also check about the size of carry on luggage. The nearest airport would be Kapalua.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 19, 2008)

cindi:  By accident we ended up with Island Air because they are partners of Hawaiian Airlines and fly into the smaller airport in Maui called Kapalua.  This was just last week and the flight was nice.  Airplane held about 40.  The only drawback is you have to depart with your carry-on.  We only were able to bring with us to our seats our laptop and my purse.  They put the carry-ons in the back of the plane.

This is the airline closest to Westin in Kaanapali side of island.  There is a bigger airport in Kahilui (sp?) and fares may be cheaper out of that one.


----------



## eakhat (Jul 19, 2008)

We flew Island Air on two different legs this past January because they had the cheapest prices.  On the first leg we had to pay an additional fee for the luggage weight. I don't recall the weight limit, but it was less than the 50 pound weight limit per suitcase with our major air carrier.  On the second leg we were expecting to pay again, but they didn't charge us.  

It was fun to fly in a prop plane because we flew lower; it was louder and felt different from other interisland flights we had taken before.  Because we flew at a lower altitude, we could see what was below us better; the flight attendant we had gave us an entertaining narrative of what we were seeing.  We flew from Kauai to the Big Island.  We sat on the wrong side for the best sightseeing.  We were on the right side but would have seen Oahu and Maui better if we were on the left side (facing the cockpit).

For next January, we chose to fly Hawaiian Airlines.


----------



## cindi (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies, everyone.

I don't mind flying a smaller plane, so that isn't an issue. 

Maybe I should just price the flights to both of those airports then. I can't imagine it is too much distance away from the further one. If it is a large airport, the car rental prices would probably be less as well? Is that a fair assumption?


----------



## cindi (Jul 19, 2008)

eakhat said:


> For next January, we chose to fly Hawaiian Airlines.



When will you be there? We are at the Westin Jan 23-31 and then Ko Olina.


----------



## Palguy (Jul 19, 2008)

Car rental prices were actually a little lower in Kapalua when we checked. You must however call the rental company when you arrive and they will send a van to pick you up. It is about 30 miles to Kahului airport.


----------



## cindi (Jul 19, 2008)

I ended up booking the Island Air flights. It was only $150ish each rather than the $222 each for Hawiian. And I chose the OGG airport. So at least that much is a done deal.

Now to do some research and reading about Priceline for the car rentals and the one night in HNL before our flights. 

Thanks again for the quick responses everyone.  

I have lots of planning to do yet.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 23, 2008)

cindi: are you a member of Costco?  Their rental car prices usually are the best and there is a Costco right next to the airport you are flying into (the bigger airport).  We go to K-Mart nearby, buy a styrofoam cooler and some small size stuff we need like butter, then go to Costco for the meals, etc.

They had a great tasting Kung Pao Chicken ready dinner that would feed 5 or so.


----------



## Mimi (Jul 23, 2008)

Island Air lost our luggage, resulting in several trips to the airport two years ago, with unsuccessful results. They finally ended up delivering the lost bag to the Maui Schooner, after we spoke to a supervisor toward the end of the week. It really put a damper on our Maui vacation that year! :annoyed:


----------



## cindi (Jul 23, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> cindi: are you a member of Costco?  Their rental car prices usually are the best and there is a Costco right next to the airport you are flying into (the bigger airport).  We go to K-Mart nearby, buy a styrofoam cooler and some small size stuff we need like butter, then go to Costco for the meals, etc.
> 
> They had a great tasting Kung Pao Chicken ready dinner that would feed 5 or so.




Thanks for the heads up on that. Not a member, but I probably could join online? Gonna check into it for sure.


----------



## cindi (Jul 23, 2008)

Mimi said:


> Island Air lost our luggage, resulting in several trips to the airport two years ago, with unsuccessful results. They finally ended up delivering the lost bag to the Maui Schooner, after we spoke to a supervisor toward the end of the week. It really put a damper on our Maui vacation that year! :annoyed:



Well that really sucks! 

We usually only travel with one suitcase between DH and myself. If they lost that we would be in real trouble.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 23, 2008)

You'll also save quite a bit of time flying to the west Maui airport rather than OGG.  The drive from OGG to West Maui is about 45 min?

Sterling


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 31, 2008)

I got a ff card with Hawaiian air.  Got 20,000 miles with thier promotion.  That was enough for r/t for inter island flights for 2. I booked flights for my son for May2009 and will have enough for us in October 2009.  They were quoting $85 ea/way, might be able to get it cheaper later but figure it was a savings of $350.


----------



## cindi (Aug 1, 2008)

talkamotta said:


> I got a ff card with Hawaiian air.  Got 20,000 miles with thier promotion.  That was enough for r/t for inter island flights for 2. I booked flights for my son for May2009 and will have enough for us in October 2009.  They were quoting $85 ea/way, might be able to get it cheaper later but figure it was a savings of $350.




Wow! Wish I had known about that before I purchased those tickets.


----------



## ownsmany (Aug 1, 2008)

talkamotta said:


> I got a ff card with Hawaiian air.  Got 20,000 miles with thier promotion.  That was enough for r/t for inter island flights for 2. I booked flights for my son for May2009 and will have enough for us in October 2009.  They were quoting $85 ea/way, might be able to get it cheaper later but figure it was a savings of $350.



Is that promotion still on?  I need to purchase some interisland flights.


----------



## hibbeln (Aug 1, 2008)

With either airline, don't book through Orbitz, book with them directly for the best fares!


----------



## ownsmany (Aug 1, 2008)

our flight arrives in HNL around 2:30 (without delays).  If I book a 3:30 flight and miss it due to a delay - will I lose my tickets or could I use on the next open flight.  

How much time do you think I should allow between flights?  Not booking from my current airline reservation (US Air).

Any chance the interisland fares will go down?  I'm getting $89 and up each way.

Any ideas on how to save on airfare (interisland.)  We are only going to Kauii for a couple days.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 1, 2008)

ownsmany said:


> Is that promotion still on?  I need to purchase some interisland flights.



Right now, the promo is only for 10K miles...


----------



## lynne (Aug 1, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Right now, the promo is only for 10K miles...



Here is the link for the 20,000 miles.   However the mileage requirement will be increasing in September:

https://wwwa.applyonlinenow.com/USCCapp/Ctl/entry?sc=FACSZI


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 1, 2008)

ownsmany said:


> Is that promotion still on?  I need to purchase some interisland flights.



Yes it is. Just go to Hawaiianair.com

I dont live in a city that is serviced by Hawaiian air so it doesnt work for me from the mainland to Hawaii.  I usually go to 2 different islands, it generally works out cheaper for me to fly in and out of the same airport and then buy 2 interisland flights.  I have family that lives in Vegas and Hawaiian Air does service Vegas, so they sometimes can get very cheap tickets.  Hawaiian Air through thier visa will give you 1/2 off the second ticket.  

Just another option.


----------



## tompalm (Aug 1, 2008)

ownsmany said:


> our flight arrives in HNL around 2:30 (without delays).  If I book a 3:30 flight and miss it due to a delay - will I lose my tickets or could I use on the next open flight.
> 
> How much time do you think I should allow between flights?  Not booking from my current airline reservation (US Air).
> 
> ...



Ask US Air and Hawaiian what their policy is about delayed flights and missing the connection.  If you are flying on Friday afternoon, flights are very busy and they may not be able to get you out until the end of the day.  Even if they want to help you, they are usually overbooked on Friday afternoons.   Don't expect prices to go down.  Even if oil goes down, I don't see a reason for them to lower their price.  Yesterday, Hawaiian announce a higher fee for the first bag and I don't think that includes interisland, but that is only a matter of time.  Mesa will probably have to file Chapter 11 before the end of the year because they will not have enough money to pay Yucapia (Aloha's former owners).  The court date is set for October and the judge will probably award Yucapia the same as Hawaiian got, $50 million, or maybe they will get more.  There is not much good news this year.  Good luck.


----------



## ownsmany (Aug 1, 2008)

lynne said:


> Here is the link for the 20,000 miles.   However the mileage requirement will be increasing in September:
> 
> https://wwwa.applyonlinenow.com/USCCapp/Ctl/entry?sc=FACSZI



Thanks.  I just applied.  Hope I get my card in time and get to use the miles for the trip.  I see it costs $50 per year - but it will be worth it, if I can get some inter island flight for free.

How long does it normally take.  Can you use ff miles at the last minute - or do I have to book them like a year in advance.  

We are going to Hawii on Aug 22.

Thanks.


----------



## lynne (Aug 1, 2008)

How long does it normally take.  Can you use ff miles at the last minute - or do I have to book them like a year in advance.  

The card acceptance does not take long but I doubt that you will have the miles in time for August 22 travel.  That is only three weeks away.  As the availability of FF interisland - you can sign up for an Hawaiian Airmiles account and check to see if the date(s) you need are available for award travel.


----------



## ownsmany (Aug 11, 2008)

got my cc today, and purchased something so I could get the 20k miles.  They told me it would take 4 wks to post to my account.   UGH!

We leave for Hawaii in 11 days.  Guess I'll just book with Island air as their prices are cheaper.


----------



## lynne (Aug 11, 2008)

ownsmany said:


> got my cc today, and purchased something so I could get the 20k miles.  They told me it would take 4 wks to post to my account.   UGH!
> 
> We leave for Hawaii in 11 days.  Guess I'll just book with Island air as their prices are cheaper.



You may want to call and find out if you can change your statement date as close to the date the charge appears so that the miles may in time for your trip.   It's worth a try.


----------

